# which brakes are better?



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

I want to replace my brakes and i was wondering which pads to get. Im looking at the EBC Greenstuff brake pads or the Hawk HPS Street brake pads. Is anyone running on these pads? Which ones do you think are better?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ebc greens are pretty awesome, i have then and love them, i haven't tried the hawkers


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Marius said:


> I want to replace my brakes and i was wondering which pads to get. Im looking at the EBC Greenstuff brake pads or the Hawk HPS Street brake pads. Is anyone running on these pads? Which ones do you think are better?


If you're planning to do any sort of racing, or even autocrossing, avoid the green stuff. They dust like crazy, and I've cracked 3 sets of them in two completely different cars (it's not just me either). 

HPS's are pretty decent street pads, but they'll be difficult to get used to if you've been using the stock Nissan compound on your car (the grip characteristics are completely different). Don't be startled if you see yourself having to apply more overall force to the brake pedal.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've had the hawk, now I have the greenstuffs.

Hawks dust FAR more.........but ANY high performance pad will dust a lot. Personally I liked the Hawks more, but I've got stock lines using wilwood 4pot calieprs, so i think when i get the stainless braided lines on it'll feel a ton better.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I cannot stand the EBC and the HPS are for crap on my S2000. I would get a mild carbotech pad, if you are looking for a performance pad otherwise I'd stay stock.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ordered my carbotech bobcats today!  EBCs suck ass. I was incredibly disapointed.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Ordered my carbotech bobcats today!  EBCs suck ass. I was incredibly disapointed.


i agree i have them... they stop very well but very LOUD!! the squeak like mad and i hear almost a grinding but the rotors are brand new and are ok. but i dont think i will go with ebcs again not for a while at least. but hey they do work well, just toooooooo damn loud.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> i agree i have them... they stop very well but very LOUD!! the squeak like mad and i hear almost a grinding but the rotors are brand new and are ok. but i dont think i will go with ebcs again not for a while at least. but hey they do work well, just toooooooo damn loud.


if the carbotechs are making noise and they are the bobcats, its because you didnt instal the OE shims  i drove for 2 weeks without them and it sounded like i was running a high friction carbon track pad. anti seize works very well also.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

NickZac said:


> if the carbotechs are making noise and they are the bobcats, its because you didnt instal the OE shims  i drove for 2 weeks without them and it sounded like i was running a high friction carbon track pad. anti seize works very well also.


i think i had those arund her somewehre but ill look..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> i think i had those arund her somewehre but ill look..


thats why their squeeking. throw those shims on and anti seize and theyll be quieter than oem


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Would spraying the EBCs with Anti-squeak help with the noise? I'm getting a free set. Plus I heard the changed the formula too.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

bII said:


> Would spraying the EBCs with Anti-squeak help with the noise? I'm getting a free set. Plus I heard the changed the formula too.


I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad. The EBC compounds seem to be getting worse and worse with each update. From what I hear from my former instructors, the Reds in particular have gone downhill.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> Would spraying the EBCs with Anti-squeak help with the noise? I'm getting a free set. Plus I heard the changed the formula too.


Ide throw them away or sell them. OE is better than EBC. If they are the GreenStuff, they could even pose a safety threat.


----------

